# llegir-los els llavis



## replicante7

Hola, otra pregunta sobre la novelita que estoy leyendo.

En este pasaje, el personaje contempla a través de un cristal a dos personas que conversan. Mi duda está (¡por supuesto!) en el pronombre enclítico. No entiendo por qué dice "llegir-los els llavis" en vez de "llegir-les els llavis". 
Creo que ese pronombre debe corresponder al dativo (CI) y no al acusativo (CD). Copio el fragmento:


> No podía sentir-los, ni llegir-los els llavis, ja que tot dos estaban de costat...



Un saludo,

!Gracias!


----------



## Antartika

En catalán, el objeto indirecto de tercera personal de plural no tiene género, con lo cual, no importa cuál sea el género del sustantivo al que sustituye, será siempre "*los*" o su forma apostrofada "*'ls*". 

Dóna*'ls* els llibres (a elles? a ells? Es indiferente, sólo lo sabrás por el contexto).
Llegir*-los* els llavis (leyendo sólo esto no podemos saber a quién). 

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## replicante7

Antartika said:


> En catalán, el objeto indirecto de tercera personal de plural no tiene género, con lo cual, no importa cuál sea el género del sustantivo al que sustituye, será siempre "*los*" o su forma apostrofada "*'ls*".


Gracias, Antartika. Pero...  no entiendo lo que me dices. Preguntaba por qué utilizan "los", en lugar de "les", pero no por un asunto de género sino de caso. 
"los"  CD
"les" CI
Distinción de género no existe, y lo que he leído es que el pronombre para el CI es "les" .  Tú me explicas que no es "les" sino "los"¿es que en el catalá occidental se usa "los" para el CI, como aparece en la traducción? 
Gracias otra vez, Antartika.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Replicante,

Lo que decía Antartika es que el clítico de dativo es "li" en singular y "els/los" en plural.  "Els" cuando va delante del verbo, "los" cuando va detrás.

"Li llegeixo els llavis" (dativo singular preverbal)
"Llegir-li els llavis" (dativo singular postverbal)
"Els llegeixo els llavis" (dativo plural preverbal)
"Llegir-los els llavis" (dativo plural postverbal)

O sea que el acusativo y el dativo tienen la misma forma en plural (aunque no en singular).

¡Espero que ahora quede un poco más claro!


----------



## replicante7

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola Replicante,
> 
> Lo que decía Antartika es que el clítico de dativo es "li" en singular y "els/los" en plural.  "Els" cuando va delante del verbo, "los" cuando va detrás.
> 
> "Li llegeixo els llavis" (dativo singular preverbal)
> "Llegir-li els llavis" (dativo singular postverbal)
> "Els llegeixo els llavis" (dativo plural preverbal)
> "Llegir-los els llavis" (dativo plural postverbal)
> 
> O sea que el acusativo y el dativo tienen la misma forma en plural (aunque no en singular).
> 
> ¡Espero que ahora quede un poco más claro!


¡Sí, avenainphilly!  Perfecta la explicación y los ejemplos. 
Antartika: ahora entiendo lo que me decías.
Gracias los dos.


----------



## ampurdan

Sobreabundando en el tema: "les" no existe en catalán como pronombre personal.

En el habla coloquial, por lo menos en los dialectos orientales es muy común decir "llegi'ls-hi els llavis" (suena /ʎəʒíɬzi/) en vez de "llegir-los els llavis", lo cual solo ocurre con el dativo plural, no con el acusativo.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a tothom,

Perdona ampurdan però no entenc quan dius:



ampurdan said:


> Sobreabundando en el tema: "les" no existe en catalán como pronombre personal.



Encara hi rumio ara que ho estàs llegint.

D'altra banda, aquí per Tarragona, diem "llegir-li els llavis" (aquest "los" que dieu em sembla redundant, que no vol dir dolenta). El català sembla de vegades una llengua per gent amb poca memòria, si comptem la quantitat de pronoms que utilitzem.

A les zones més interiors (Baix Camp), diem:_ llegili 'us llavis_ (a l'oral, és clar), amb una fusió de les líquides i mig article _los_.

Salut


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Vergari:

Vull dir que en replicante havia fet servir com a pronom personal feble "les" i aquesta paraula només existeix com a article determinat femení plural ("_*les*_ cases") en català, que jo sàpiga. De datiu o d'acusatiu, "les" no existeix com a pronom. ¿M'he explicat millor?


----------



## Favara

Vergari said:


> D'altra banda, aquí per Tarragona, diem "llegir-li els llavis" (aquest "los" que dieu em sembla redundant, que no vol dir dolenta). El català sembla de vegades una llengua per gent amb poca memòria, si comptem la quantitat de pronoms que utilitzem.
> 
> A les zones més interiors (Baix Camp), diem:_ llegili 'os llavis_ (a l'oral, és clar), amb una fusió de les líquides i mig article _los_.


Per la Marina diem "lligí-lis es llavis", clar que per escrit emprem el stàndard.


----------



## Samaruc

ampurdan said:


> Hola Vergari:
> 
> Vull dir que en replicante havia fet servir com a pronom personal feble "les" i aquesta paraula només existeix com a article determinat femení plural ("_*les*_ cases") en català, que jo sàpiga. De datiu o d'acusatiu, "les" no existeix com a pronom. ¿M'he explicat millor?



Eps , Ampurdan, però és que "les" sí que existeix com a pronom acusatiu plural femení...

Exemple: Veus les cases? Sí, *les* veig.

En tot cas, els pronoms febles en català, amb tanta forma que canvia segons la posició, amb tantes combinacions com se'n poden fer, amb les variants dialectals i amb tant de pronom diferent que hi ha, deuen ser un veritable maldecap per als qui aprenen la llengua.

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Aix! Quina badada! Tens tota la raó, Samaruc.


----------



## replicante7

ampurdan said:


> Sobreabundando en el tema: "les" no existe en catalán como pronombre personal.



Ampurdan, lo que me dices me es muy útil. No existe y "prou". Quizás mi confusión vino de que sí existe "els" como pronombre de dativo para ese caso (ya me quedó claro que para que usar "els" es como pronombre antepuesto).
Seguramente interpreté que como "en" puede usarse como "ne" y "el" como "le", también podía hacer lo mismo con "els" y poner "les" como enclítico.
Gracias a todos.
¡Ya entendí hasta la causa de mi mala interpretación!


----------



## Favara

Samaruc said:


> En tot cas, els pronoms febles en català, amb tanta forma que canvia segons la posició, amb tantes combinacions com se'n poden fer, amb les variants dialectals i amb tant de pronom diferent que hi ha, deuen ser un veritable maldecap per als qui aprenen la llengua.


I tant! M'imagine el maldecap que ha de ser per als aprenents esbrinar el sentit d'una expressió com "dóna'ls-els".


----------



## ACQM

Samaruc said:


> Eps , Ampurdan, però és que "les" sí que existeix com a pronom acusatiu plural femení...
> 
> Exemple: Veus les cases? Sí, *les* veig.
> 
> En tot cas, els pronoms febles en català, amb tanta forma que canvia segons la posició, amb tantes combinacions com se'n poden fer, amb les variants dialectals i amb tant de pronom diferent que hi ha, deuen ser un veritable maldecap per als qui aprenen la llengua.
> 
> Salut!



I pels parlants també. Recordo el pronoms febles com un dels "dimonis" de la selectivitat per a tots els companys de l'institut.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a tots:

Repassant el que diuen, m'he adonat que l'expressió "llegir-los els llavis" sí que la diem, a la meva zona, contràriament al que us havia dit, tot i que l'article pot variar.

Els pronoms febles no són utilitzats correctament per ningú, si així fos, parlaríem com a borinots. 

Salut


----------



## GNK

Samaruc said:


> En tot cas, els pronoms febles en català, amb tanta forma que canvia segons la posició, amb tantes combinacions com se'n poden fer, amb les variants dialectals i amb tant de pronom diferent que hi ha, deuen ser un veritable maldecap per als qui aprenen la llengua.
> 
> Salut!


 
Així és!

Però, és un fil molt interessant.
Salut


----------

